# Horshoe Forestry Company



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2010)

This is the jar I got for my birthday.  Melinda had pointed it out, thanks Melinda and its not listed in Redbook #9 (can someone look in 10).  I put it next to the flauccus for size but it holds exactly a pint up to the shoulder, a bit more than the flauccus.  The Horseshoe Forestry Company was run by A.A. Low an inventer who at the time of his death had more patents than anyone except Thomas Edison.  He had a railroad built into Horseshoe and then sold it to a nearby railroad for a dollar.  Besides running a logging operation the company also put out maple syrup, wild berry preserves,  elderberry wine, and bottled water.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine has a ground lip.  I googled some good information about A.A. Low and the Horseshoe Forestry Company here:

http://www.adkmuseum.org/about_us/adirondack_journal/?id=193

 And from emailing there curator I found that they don't have my jar but this similar one.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is the back of their jar with the same embossing that's all on the front of mine.  Because of the boiling kettle they were quessing that their jar was from maple syrup, but it or mine could have also been used for the wild berry preserves, it would be nice to see both with paper labels.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is their water bottle, I think he patented this one.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2010)

And finally their wine bottle.


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow ,A. A. Low was diversified for sure ,the number of patents is sure amazing .Interesting post,nice jars  !


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Digs!

 Nobody has Redbook #10?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Steve,

 What a great series of bottles and jars! Mr. Low certainly did not skimp on the embossing. Are all the R's & S's facing the proper way? Thanks so much for showing them. Is the wine displayed on a vintage capping or corking device?


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks surf, I didn't realize just how many R's there were but I don't think there's any embossing error.  I don't think the wine is on a capper but if I ever get up that way, I'm stopping in to get a better look!


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 20, 2010)

It's not listed in RB10.  I remember reading about this jar somewhere and the reasoning behind it not being in the book.  I think it's because it's not a fruit/food/canning jar.  If I remember correctly, it likely held some type of dry goods like snuff or other type of tobacco.


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 21, 2010)

First off....fantastic jar!!   I am from the Adirondack Mountions in upstate NY.  That is a great item ti have.

    I have never seen a jar like that before...and believe me, I have combed hundreds of mom and pop antique shops up there in the summer time.

    But even if it was a product jar, I dont know why that would keep it from being listed in the Red Book series.
 There are MANY product jars listed,,,,,,lots of them. 

     One right off the top of my head is the Globe Tobacco jar....there are many medical and poison jars listed in the Red Books....


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks a million Aaron for checking your Redbook for me.  I agree David there are lots of product jars listed in the Redbook.  If used for anything it was their wild berry preserves or maple syrup.  Very scenic part of the country and I hope to visit the museum some day.  There are two jars to put in Dougs book, the one I have and the other variation pictured.  Mine is a pint, I need to find out if the other is a pint or a half pint.  Now that you know its out there, I hope you find one!


----------



## adkbuyer (Jun 1, 2019)

*Low water bottle*



cobaltbot said:


> Here is their water bottle, I think he patented this one.


would you sell this bottle ?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 1, 2019)

adkbuyer said:


> would you sell this bottle ?


That bottle is from a museum display, not a member's collection, so I doubt it's for sale.


----------



## coreya (Jun 1, 2019)

The post looks like it was from 2010 so chances are slim.


----------



## sdw (Dec 27, 2019)

Your jar is nice it is listed in RB 12 page 4 #18-5 50 to 75 dollars.


----------



## JForshey (Feb 5, 2020)

I know this is a really old post, but I'm just catching up. 
 It's in Red book 11. Adirondack Mts (arch) Virgin Forest Trade (horse shoe & trees) Mark Hose shoe Forestry Co, Horse shoe St Lawrence Co N.Y. Base: unmarked; lid unknown Ground lip, mason shoulder seal. Squat PT Clear. $50-75


----------



## adkbuyer (Mar 20, 2020)

cobaltbot said:


> This is the jar I got for my birthday.  Melinda had pointed it out, thanks Melinda and its not listed in Redbook #9 (can someone look in 10).  I put it next to the flauccus for size but it holds exactly a pint up to the shoulder, a bit more than the flauccus.  The Horseshoe Forestry Company was run by A.A. Low an inventer who at the time of his death had more patents than anyone except Thomas Edison.  He had a railroad built into Horseshoe and then sold it to a nearby railroad for a dollar.  Besides running a logging operation the company also put out maple syrup, wild berry preserves,  elderberry wine, and bottled water.


cobaltbot,

I have  a few of the jars in different forms,searching for the holy grail water bottle


----------



## jaroadshow1867 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi : It's in my Redbook #12.  Number 18-5       Comes in a squat Pint and 1/4 Pint   Listed at $50.00 - $75.00


----------

